# Dispatch programs



## CaptinFocker (Oct 19, 2009)

Not sure where to put this thread but curious as to what everyone uses for a dispatch program (software), mainly the company.
Pros? cons?


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd recommend staying away from Priority, their classes are far and few between and not convenient to attend for much of the state.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I've taken all my dispatch classes through State911 and they seem to use all 3 vendors Priority, APCO, and Powerphone. For my municipal job we use APCO for the basic telecommunicators course and Powerphone for EMD and everything else, active shooter etc. I've been happy with the training I received from them.

At the Powerphone EMD course I took in Springfield last June the instructor told us that if a dispatcher follows the cards that Powerphone would provide an expert witness if instructions on the card are questioned in a lawsuit. I hope I never have to take them up on it.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

niteowl1970 said:


> I've taken all my dispatch classes through State911 and they seem to use all 3 vendors Priority, APCO, and Powerphone. For my municipal job we use APCO for the basic telecommunicators course and Powerphone for EMD and everything else, active shooter etc. I've been happy with the training I received from them.
> 
> At the Powerphone EMD course I took in Springfield last June the instructor told us that if a dispatcher follows the cards that Powerphone would provide an expert witness if instructions on the card are questioned in a lawsuit. I hope I never have to take them up on it.


I also did all this. I like the training they provided. My instructor for powerphone was awesome. We use the IMC setup by Tritech. I love the backfill features, fast program and has a lot of neat tricks. I am not sure however what the price tag is. They have unparalleled support and training as well.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this question is about the CAD, not training courses.

IMC, which became TriTech which recently became something else. Very powerful, modular, and all aspects (dispatch, reports, mobile, etc) integrate with each other so you're never typing information twice and with one click RMV queries are loaded into calls and thus reports.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

IMC LAN, CJISWEB, Open Fox.... The triple crown of dispatch tools.

IMC and CJISWEB are slow running (on my network) and their constant evolution always keep users on their toes. I actually like Open Fox because no more loud printer and it lets me get my validations done faster and I think it has a real user friendly interface.This is just my humble opinion because I know individual results may vary.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

niteowl1970 said:


> IMC LAN, CJISWEB, Open Fox.... The triple crown of dispatch tools.
> 
> IMC and CJISWEB are slow running and their constant evolution always keep users on their toes. I actually like Open Fox because no more loud printer and it lets me get my validations done faster and I think it has a real user friendly interface.This is just my humble opinion because I know individual results may vary.


I'll second this. I never witnessed the loud printer though haha. This is a good setup.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

GMass said:


> I'm pretty sure this question is about the CAD, not training courses.
> 
> IMC, which became TriTech which recently became something else. Very powerful, modular, and all aspects (dispatch, reports, mobile, etc) integrate with each other so you're never typing information twice and with one click RMV queries are loaded into calls and thus reports.


Can run queries from records now too which is nice

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2013)

niteowl1970 said:


> IMC LAN, CJISWEB, Open Fox.... The triple crown of dispatch tools.
> 
> IMC and CJISWEB are slow running (on my network) and their constant evolution always keep users on their toes. I actually like Open Fox because no more loud printer and it lets me get my validations done faster and I think it has a real user friendly interface.This is just my humble opinion because I know individual results may vary.


Exactly how low is your IQ?
With CjisWeb and the old TRP screen, one query would yield a NCIC stolen check, CJIS stolen check, RMV Registration query, NCIC warrant check, CJIS warrant check, RMV license check, BSUM, and depending on which interface you get KQ, License image, firarm permits and WMS checks. That's ELEVEN queries completed by entering ONE license plate that need to be completed individually via OpenFox. Fuck that.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

GMass said:


> Exactly how low is your IQ?


It's obviously pretty low in your opinion. If that makes you feel happy this morning then I'm happy for YOU because I don't like seeing anyone sad.

Have a great morning and stay safe


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

mtc said:


> I'm not nearly as affective as I used to be with this shit system.


The old system is never coming back so it's a big shit sandwich and everyone has to take a bite. I routinely get "8 for WMS" with the old CJISWEB I could just input the 8 S numbers and run all 8 at the same time. With the new software I guess it's more efficient to have to run all 8 separately.

I don't complain about losing the TRP screen because it's not coming back. Hopefully in the future these programs will be implementedand updated using user suggestions. Wasn't that some wishful thinking?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

mtc said:


> You're SUCH a "glass half empty" ray of sunshine Nitey !!
> 
> Except the only "user suggestions" I'm seeing anyone pay attention to - have nothing to do with finding the shitbags.


When I went to the OpenFox/CJISWEB 3.0 "training" last October I've never seen a room turn on presenters like I did that day. We were told "This is it, deal with it."


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

niteowl1970 said:


> I actually like Open Fox because no more loud printer.


 The daisy wheel printer industry is going to collapse now. I found it hard to believe that they even made them in this day and age


----------



## mrsvensven (Jul 19, 2010)

mtc said:


> I cannot do most of what I used to do - and if someone's BOP doesn't have their middle initial, it won't show up if you "just" run the "S" number. It's ridiculous.


I use the IMC client to run most queries. All the info is copied directly into the CAD system. It couldn't be easier.

Using IMC, I have noticed that a small percentage of the time the BOP will not come up. I have not looked into it to see if it is related to the middle initial, but I'd say that's likely it.

A couple times I have also had false negatives when running an R8. Has anyone else noticed this? It occurs with both IMC and OpenFox. I double checked to make 100% sure that I spelled the name correctly and had the correct DOB, but again I didn't pay attention to the middle initial. Has anyone else had issues with R8?

Overall, I think OpenFox is an improvement over the TRP screen, however they really do need to bring back the "Q2-ONE" so that we can run everything at once. I'd also like to see "QWHO" come back so I can find phone numbers quickly and easily. Entering stolen vehicles, validations, missing persons, administrative messages, etc. are much easier now, especially if you mess up the first time and have to make a correction. I also like the sound that lets you know right away that there are new messages. With the old printer sometimes messages would sit unnoticed for a while or the printer would jam and they wouldn't print at all.

The state really needs to step up and come out with a useful tutorial. The "training" for this new system was terrible. We have had to figure out most everything on our own. Many dispatchers still have not figured out how to do offline queries or administrative flash messages.

The new CJISWEB looks nice but it is so painfully slow that I don't ever use it except to print warrants and for investigative queries.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

mtc said:


> And now - the whole CJISWEB shit the bed ! AWESOME !!!


So glad I'm not working lol


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

"Game of Thrones" is one of the best programs out there at the moment.


----------

